# strange discolouration on corn snake



## Bariof (Jul 5, 2021)

Been dealing with a small mite infestation and noticed on my snow corn snake what looks like a bruise. 
Anyone know that is?


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Can you take a picture of the snake out of its opaque tub..... But I'll repeat what we always advise when someone asks for opinions on medical matters, and that is to contact a vet for a full examination. It's often impossible to advise through a picture on a forum, even one not taken through a plastic tub !


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Difficult to discern from the photo. I would encourage you to seek guidance from a vet ASAP, we can’t really give much useful input.

Explain you have been treating for mites.
Describe to the vet what treatment and how.

Let us know how it goes,

Andy


----------



## MrsTim (Aug 20, 2012)

Has it just suddenly appeared? Sometimes, in very young albinos, you can see the heart, or other organs as darker shadow... if not, vets are your best bet.


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Hi, Any update with this situation?

Regards,

Andy


----------



## Bariof (Jul 5, 2021)

Hey, yes actually it disappeared and he's acting normal again so idk what it was but it's gone now.


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

That shadow is the heart. You can see it in this baby where it showed up bright red in part due to how angry the little one was.


----------

